# Cómo agrego releés a un vumetro?



## theghostmen (Ene 25, 2011)

Hola gente, estaba haciendo un vumetro y a este, ademas de que se prendan los leds le queria agregar un releé por led.. para poderle poner luces de 220V. aca el circuito del vumetro solo..







Y aca lo que queria hacer...



lo hice pero para probar, con un solo releé y note que el led se empezo a quemar.. y se quemo 
Entonces pense en probar con un tip 33 haciendo esto:



Y a la mierda circuito.. se me empezo a quemar y se cago una sola salida del LM3915

Nose como hacer para agregar relees... un relee por led.. como hago?? alguien me puede dejar hecho con este circuito un planito para poder agregarle relees de 5v... si puede ser sencillo porque mucho de electronica nose  lo que quiero es que prenda el relee y el led sin quemarse.
Y espero que me entiendan con las imagenes, las hice asi nomas por paint porque no uso programas

Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2011)

Mejor ponele algo así , ponés el led en serie con el opto y achicás un poco la resistencia







 Saludos !


----------



## theghostmen (Ene 25, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta, pero no entendi mucho.. como acoplo esto al circuito anterior?


----------



## marcelorenz (Ene 25, 2011)

no vas a poder poner reles, porque la velocidad con la se activan los leds en el circuito es alta, y los reles no lo van a poder seguir.
tenes que poner optocopladores y triacs, con eso vas a poder manejar cargas de buena potencia a 220V sin problema y con la misma velocidad con la que actuan los led.
con este circuito lo vas a poder hacer, el opto usa un moc3031





y al led de entrada lo conectas directamente en serie con cada led del vumetro, asi tenes el led como indicador de que lampara enciende


----------



## theghostmen (Ene 25, 2011)

Entonces a J1 lo pongo en serie con el led del vumetro?? no es mejor en paralelo? y a D1 lo anulo.., ya que tengo el led del vumetro para indicar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2011)

No , J1 representa adonde se encuentra *ahora* tu díodo led , supongamos pata 10 y pata 3

O sea que van a quedar tu led D1 en serie con el opto y los 100 ohms.

El led dejalo para ver como anda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2011)

D1 es uno de los LED´S de tu VUMetro, solo anulas la resistencia de 100Ω


----------



## theghostmen (Ene 25, 2011)

Haber si entendi.. algo asi???


si esta mal no me lo podras masomenos adaptar mi dibujo con tu grafico con paint?? perdona que no pueda seguir momentaneamente esta conversacion, esque me voy a comer, mas tarde vuelvo.. Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2011)

O sacas D1 o sacas tu led  además de la resistencia de 100 ohms

ya 3 es muchoooooooooooooo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2011)

theghostmen dijo:


> Haber si entendi.. algo asi???....


Según tu dibujo: *NO* debes colocar la resistencia de 100Ω *NI* el LED D1.
Ninguna de esas partes hace falta.

Solo queda el opto-aislador y el LED original del VUMetro


----------



## theghostmen (Ene 25, 2011)

si, esque me olvide de borrarlo en el dibujo. Muchas Gracias por toda su ayuda, mañana ire a comprar los elementos


----------



## fernandob (Ene 25, 2011)

filmalo antes de conectarlo............

por que con la suerte que venis al principio.
cuando lo enchufes a 220v por lo menos sacale el jugo con un video 

PD: vieron lo que se ahorran con un trafo de audio ??


----------



## Jadacuor (Ene 25, 2011)

ademas de lo que dice fernandob pon bien cuidado donde ves la calavera


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

Por lo menos tiene el Optoacoplador... Se le va a salvar el LM.


----------



## eLBARDOS (Ene 26, 2011)

estubo bueno esto! por suerte el opto lo salva!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 26, 2011)

el opto ni salva ni deja de salvar NADA .
no leyeron lso primeros post , como quemo todo con baja tension ?? 

lo que quise decir es que si miran el circuito y si tengo que elegir entre usar un trafo de audio (que jamas use por que audio no es lo mio) o 8 o 9 opto ........pues que no uso ningun opto y aislo en la entrada de audio solo.

cual es el miedo ?? acaso no trabajaran igual con 220v ?? 
el LM ese es mariconcito ?? 
no saben hacer una fuente sin aislar ??

manejar un triac o 20 con la salida de un ci .
triac de compuerta sensible + una resistencia ......nada mas .


----------



## theghostmen (Ene 26, 2011)

Gente me dejaron el circuito qe lleva un MOC, pero... El MOC no se fabrica desde hace años!!! y ahora?? pregunte por qué se podia reemplazar y me dijeron que el MOC era irremplazable..  lo unico que quiero conectar es ademas del led, una luz de 220v.. no se le puede poner un simple transistor y ya??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 26, 2011)

theghostmen dijo:


> Gente me dejaron el circuito qe lleva un MOC, pero... El MOC no se fabrica desde hace años!!!


No se que te habrás fumado vos o el que te dijo eso, pero el MOC goza de muy buena salud...y yo he comprado un par hace pocos días...

Además, con una ubicación *"en mi casa"* pocas indicaciones vas a recibir de como conseguir uno....mejor andá a la wiki y buscá la tabla de proveedores y contactá a alguno para saber el precio y disponibilidad...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2011)

theghostmen dijo:


> ... El MOC no se fabrica desde hace años!!! y ahora?? pregunte por qué se podia reemplazar y me dijeron que el MOC era irremplazable..






> Código: MOC3041 OPTOACOPLADOR TRIAC DRIVER 400 V AR$ 3.95.-



http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/


> lo unico que quiero conectar es ademas del led, una luz de 220v.. no se le puede poner un simple transistor y ya??


Nop, ni de casualidad.

*Deslindando responsabilidades.*
Supongo que estarás al tanto del efecto que puede hacer la tensión de la red domiciliaria sobre un humano.
Notaste el símbolo de peligro de electrocusión del esquema






Estas al tanto de que una conexión incorrecta te va a mandar 220Vca a la fuente de señal que este empleando (Amplificador, MP3, Radio, Etc) lo que provocará la consecuente destrucción inmediata del equipo.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 26, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Notaste el símbolo de peligro de electrocusión del esquema
> 
> .


 
hap.....pense que ese simbolo era por que habia puchero en la cena .
si , el tipo de hueso me parecio raro......pero hoy dia hay tanto hannibal por ahi que .......



theghostmen dijo:


> .. no se le puede poner un simple transistor y ya??


 
en verdad casi casi que (disculpa fogonazo) sip.

yo he usado esos tiacs de 0,8 ampers que tienen el mismo encapsulado de lso bc547.

ahora : de como hacerlo ...........
ni loco , viola varias de las normas mias, ademas de :



Fogonazo dijo:


> *Deslindando responsabilidades.*
> .


 
en mi epoca no era pedir y armar, uno tomaba una idea y probaba con un modulo , y unavez que lo tenia claro lo usaba en la placa que contenia varios modulos.0








https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/dimmer-lampara-110-v-ac-utilizando-pwm-pic-16f628-17850/
y antes que me discutan , miren los pdf


----------



## manito80 (Sep 4, 2012)

hola que tal saludos, este esquema del cual plantean el problema es tal cual al de un proyecto que quiero hacer pero con 110 voltios, no habra ningun problema al respecto ya que en la grafica aparecen es 220voltios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2012)

Es lo                                            mismo


----------



## manito80 (Sep 4, 2012)

y otra cosa eso tambien me podria servir para que cada salida me active 12voltios en vez de 220 o 110, en caso de querer conectarle tiras de leds.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2012)

Para manejar leds solo le agregás un transistor TIP30


----------



## manito80 (Sep 4, 2012)

mas o menos como haria eso ya que envias este diagrama y no lo entiendo bien ya que aparece resistencias y eso pero no aparecen los valores. si pudieras decirme mas o menos como lo conectaria te lo agradeceria muchisimo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2012)

El circuito que te puse , adaptalo con estos valores 

El díodo invertilo


Ver el archivo adjunto 41329


----------



## Scooter (Sep 4, 2012)

Un vúmetro con relés podría estar bien, parecerían castañuelas de acompañamiento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Un vúmetro con relés podría estar bien, parecerían castañuelas de acompañamiento


----------



## manito80 (Sep 5, 2012)

disculpe pero aqui en mi ciudad no consegui el tip 31c solo se consigue el 31A, no hay problema este me podria servir, espero su pronta respuesta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2012)

Para tu circuito necesitás el PNP , lo que dice de Amperes , se usa mas o menos la mitad 

TIP30 (1 Ampere)
TIP32 (3 Amperes)
TIP42 (6 Amperes)
TIP34 (10 Amperes)

Fijate que la letra te indica hasta que tensión aguantan , en tu caso A = 60 V . . . para ser usados hasta digamos 50 V

*TIP30* Series(*TIP30*/30A/30B/30C)


----------



## svartahrid (Jul 17, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El circuito que te puse , adaptalo con estos valores
> 
> El díodo invertilo
> 
> ...



Buenas, con ese circuito, no vuelvo pobre la señal que tira el preamplificador? esa era la razon por la que no queria meter mano a la senal que tira el pre, no le va a robar mucha energia el tip 31 a la senal del pre? o habria que poner un transistor que necesite menos en su base? quiero alimentar unos 30 leds azules, se lo bancaria todo el tip31 asi nomas como lista ese diagrama? claro que hare arreglos en como conectar los leds, are grupos de forma conveniente, de esa forma podre conectar muchos a la toma de 24V DC, sigue siendo viable cambiar ese valor por 24V? 

Quiero mis 30 leds azules encendiendo todos al mismo tiempo, con la maxima intensidad de brillo no importando si el volumen es alto o bajo, osea que tendran el mismo brillo si el volumen esta al 10% o al 100%. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2016)

Eso se conecta a la salida de parlantes 




svartahrid dijo:


> Quiero mis 30 leds azules encendiendo todos al mismo tiempo, con la maxima intensidad de brillo no importando si el volumen es alto o bajo, osea que tendran el mismo brillo si el volumen esta al 10% o al 100%. Gracias.






. . . habría que robarse el peak hold de alguno de los vúmetros :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vumetro-leds-peak-hold-17685/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/otro-vumetro-leds-peak-hold-97431/


----------



## pilm (Jul 17, 2016)

@svartahrid, si tomas la señal por medio de un amplificador operacional, el preamplificador “ni se va a enterar que tiene conectado algo extra”. Esta señal la tratas luego con circuito compresor (en la red se puede encontrar un montón de estos circuitos, tan sencillos o tan complicados como desees). La señal así obtenida se deberá reforzar por medio de transistores, a manera de driver,  para manejar adecuadamente la corriente exigida por el grupo de leds. 
  También funcionaría bien si tomas una muestra de la señal entregada por la etapa de potencia (en los terminales del parlante), lo importante sería tratarla, como ya dije, por medio de un compresor; para lograr la máxima intensidad de brillo, sin importar el estado del volumen.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2016)

Habría que modificar éste para agregarle mas leds : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/led-audioritmico-dos-transistores-125909/#post982989

Éste si se podria conectar a un pre


----------

